# Buying a Property and Unreliability of Estate Agents



## Bob2 (Dec 24, 2012)

Hi.

I am considering the possibility of purchasing in Egypt and recently contacted EdgeBridge | Committed to securing our clients interests via email with some general questions about purchasing. It has been two weeks and I have received no reply. I have read on this forum about about how unreliable things are in Egypt and I imagine that must extend to doing business there. I am concerned that this lack of response from Edgebridge Law Firm to a potential buyer could be a sign of things to come if I became more seriously involved in a property purchase.

Bob.


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

If you follow the property forums for Hurghada or Sharm, this guy is notorious for ignoring emails for months.


----------



## Bob2 (Dec 24, 2012)

Gounie said:


> If you follow the property forums for Hurghada or Sharm, this guy is notorious for ignoring emails for months.


Do you have any recommendations?


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

There has been so many problems with property purchases in Hurghada and Sharm. I have lived in the private town of El Gouna for ten years and love every minute. Property is much more expensive though but depends on your budget. 

You need to thoroughly research the development you are interested in by searching for pages or closed groups on Facebook, property forums, etc. to hear from residents about any problems. Do not buy off-plan but choose a resale at a development that is properly maintained.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

There is little regulation for estate agents, and most properties aren't even registered properly. Much better to deal directly with owner or developer, and in developments built by one of the big companies, such as Orascom or Emaar. You'll also need an impartial lawyer to double check the paperwork.


----------



## shaks (Oct 29, 2012)

We bought a property in Sokhna directly from a person selling it. We had to register the sale with the compound management for a small fee. We never had to deal with an agent. We went around poking at several developments before deciding.


----------



## Bob2 (Dec 24, 2012)

canuck2010 said:


> There is little regulation for estate agents, and most properties aren't even registered properly. Much better to deal directly with owner or developer, and in developments built by one of the big companies, such as Orascom or Emaar. You'll also need an impartial lawyer to double check the paperwork.


Thanks, I will make a note of those companies.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

Bob2 said:


> Thanks, I will make a note of those companies.


I have bought several properties here and never used an agent bought direct from the owner and used a local lawyer to draw up the contract.When the sale was to take place Iarranged this to be done at my bank as most sellers demand cash.


----------



## Bob2 (Dec 24, 2012)

Hi there.

Where would anyone recommend to look to rent an apartment in either Sharm or Hurghada? Are there any classifieds or local newspapers (online) where I could look to find prices similar to what locals might pay?

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

Are you looking for long term or short term? Locals do not necessarily look for the same as Europeans i.e. sea views, swimming pools, security, etc. There are different areas of Hurghada and Sharm. Some more appealing than others.

I can help with contacts in El Gouna but the price is more expensive i.e. LE2500 minimum per month whereas Hurghada it could be LE1000. The nicer developments are probably owned by Europeans and they rent out via sites like Holiday Rentals, etc. Or check pages on Facebook for residents?


----------



## Bob2 (Dec 24, 2012)

Gounie said:


> Are you looking for long term or short term? Locals do not necessarily look for the same as Europeans i.e. sea views, swimming pools, security, etc. There are different areas of Hurghada and Sharm. Some more appealing than others.
> 
> I can help with contacts in El Gouna but the price is more expensive i.e. LE2500 minimum per month whereas Hurghada it could be LE1000. The nicer developments are probably owned by Europeans and they rent out via sites like Holiday Rentals, etc. Or check pages on Facebook for residents?



Hi.

Probably looking for short term (5-6 months) to begin with. I was looking at the estate agents posted as a sticky for this forum (by Sam) and saw that they have quite a few places in Sharm for LE2500 which I think is an OK price. I posted on this forum because I was hoping that those prices may be slightly above the going rates found in the local classifieds etc. 

I would not be _that_ fussed as to the location of the apartment I rented and I would intend to visit different areas in and around the Red Sea area in order to possibly find a place to purchase (eventually). I have to say I like the sound of LE1000  but I wouldn't want the apartment to be in a rough area or anything (if such places exists). 

I will have a look on the holiday websites (did not really consider them for 6 month rentals) and will check out some Facebook pages too.

Thanks for your help,
Bob.


----------



## Bob2 (Dec 24, 2012)

I have to say that El Gouna looks very nice! Are prices to rent and buy similar to Sharm?


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

Bob2 said:


> I have to say that El Gouna looks very nice! Are prices to rent and buy similar to Sharm?


I would think El Gouna would be more expensive. Everywhere has a wonderful view over lagoons or sea. Most places you can walk to the marina or downtown round the lagoon beaches. I haven't owned a car in ten years. I ride my bicycle if I go further around town or use shuttle boats, buses and tok toks. There is a group on Google for El Gouna residents where a lot of owners advertise their private apartments to rent out. The best thing is to post exactly what you are looking for and how much you can afford. Less than LE2500 per month and I don't think you will get any replies.


----------



## Bob2 (Dec 24, 2012)

Gounie said:


> I would think El Gouna would be more expensive. Everywhere has a wonderful view over lagoons or sea. Most places you can walk to the marina or downtown round the lagoon beaches. I haven't owned a car in ten years. I ride my bicycle if I go further around town or use shuttle boats, buses and tok toks. There is a group on Google for El Gouna residents where a lot of owners advertise their private apartments to rent out. The best thing is to post exactly what you are looking for and how much you can afford. Less than LE2500 per month and I don't think you will get any replies.


Yes, it looks lovely on the websites I have seen about it and the layout of the place looks amazing on Google maps. 

I have managed to find some places offering apartments to rent in Hurghada for the prices you mentioned in an earlier post and will look more into those. You also mentioned that El Gouna is private, what do you mean by that? Would I be able to visit? Thanks for the reference to the group on Google. I have located it and also another group named El Gouna Classifieds. Would they both be my best bet for now?
Thanks.


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

El Gouna is owned and run by Orascom. There are around 17 hotels here so the town relies on tourists. I will send you a pm with the links as I don't think I am allowed to post them here.


----------



## tctech (May 27, 2013)

there appear to be quite a few resale properties coming up in hurghada at the moment specifically in the tiba's does anyone on here have any idea why 
I am looking to buy around the hurgada area soon and was wondering if there was anything wrong with these properties ?


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

tctech said:


> there appear to be quite a few resale properties coming up in hurghada at the moment specifically in the tiba's does anyone on here have any idea why
> I am looking to buy around the hurgada area soon and was wondering if there was anything wrong with these properties ?


There is a forum with a lot of Tiba owners called Web World Property. Maybe you should ask there? The prices were very cheap and the projects have been very popular. I have only driven past as a few projects are on the coast road between El Gouna and Hurghada. 

It is always tempting to buy a property abroad when the prices are cheap but maybe the reality of living there is different? And once a building is complete you have to make sure it is managed and maintained correctly. There is not much to do in this area apart from some hotels which own the beaches nearby. I believe a new bar opened at one development in this Al Ahia area by some Brits but has closed due to them having to complete the building work themselves??


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Tiba build good basic cheap apartments and they finish them. Most in the Ahyaa area are probably sold to overseas investors. Personally I would not look at that area but some like it, and they were very cheap. I have a friend who bought in Tiba Towers in the centre of Hurghada and her apartment is lovely and so convenient for everything. The building was finished on time and has been well maintained.


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Avoid a company called Egyptian British and do not touch anything by El Riad, they were double and triple selling their apartments!


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

El Gouna is a great place to visit. There is a bus every 20 mins from Hurghada which takes you right into Downtown area. From there you can walk around or
get a tuk tuk or the bus to other areas. Yesterday i went to the fish farm and then had a walk round Abu Tig Marina. It's always so clean and wonderful.


----------

